# Sig Request



## NoSlickRemarks (Feb 6, 2010)

Wasup guys? I just joined today. Can somebody make me a sig with Diego Sanchez and Shinya Aoki? Or Vitali Klitschko and Kazushi Sakuraba? Either one is good. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Only paid members can request and use graffics upgrade and I will reopen this.


----------

